# NapsGear



## gren71 (Sep 17, 2017)

After perusing the forum I've noticed several threads where members talk down about NapsGear. I've been using their services for years and have never had any problems. Their customer service has been wonderful and prompt to correct problems, their products are inexpensive, and the delivery wait time is tolerable. 

A little about me
31 years old
Bodybuilding since I was 16
6ft tall
235lbs
%27bf (before the below cycle) 

1 R M
Dead Lift 605lbs
Bench 315lbs (prior shoulder injury kills this)
Squat 455lbs

Recently I ran the Dragon Pharma Cut Mix 150 off their website. 

The mix has..
Test P 50mg
Drostanolone P 50mg
Tren A 50mg

I'm pining 1mg every other day, and adding 125mg of test C once every 4 days just to keep my levels where I want them. I've been running this for about 2 months now and have LOVED the results. Haven't checked my BF % yet but I can seen WAY more definition and my abbs are really coming through. I usually have a bit of a powerlifter belly but its nice to have a more trim physique now. 

As far as AI ive been using Femara (Letro) 2.5mg (1 tab) daily, as well as Anastrozole 0.5mg (1/2 tab) daily. 

Had a scare with possible Gyno development early in the cycle, corrected that with 25mg exemestane daily for 10 days. 

Pros
- The mix is easy to pin, doesn't "sit" in the muscle too long and hurt all day like some longer lasting types. 
- Its relatively in expensive for a tren cycle. 
- It doesn't "kick" as bad as tren E
- It doesn't give me the night sweats as bad as tren E (they still happen, just not as bad) 
- Ive stayed about the same weight, but have cut BMI drastically. 
- No ED problems what so ever from cycle
- Sex drive wasn't significantly effected, either increased or decreased. Which is nice compared to bulking cycles where I felt like I could impregnate a brick wall. 
- Due to short ester, should be an easy PCT and reset for next cycle 

Cons
- Testicular Hypertrophy
---> Wasn't all that bad, just something I noticed. After I noticed I added 200iu of HCG every 5 days and the problem has been corrected. 
- Pin volume sort of sucks. Not exactly fun pinning every other day. 
- Little bit of nipple sensitivity, easily corrected with exemestane. (I'm susceptible to this as I had Gyno as a teenager and had it removed) 


I still have about a month left and I think Im going to add a clen cycle right at the end, as well as during PCT. 

PCT is going to be..
- 5-6 weeks ( I know its short, I've been running short PCTs for a while and haven't had any problems) 
- 200iu HCG every other day for first two weeks of PCT
- Daily
  - 150mg Clomid
  - 0.5mg anastrazole
  - 40mg Nolvadex 
  - 12.5mg proviron 

I usually take a week or two off of every thing after the PCT before starting into next cycle. 


Im curious what you folks think? Anything I needed to add? remove? change? Has any one else tried a set up like this before? 

Happy lifting folks!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow nice cut and paste job shillboy ! You're a good bitch huh..swallowing every last drop of Naps nut !!!!! 
Now wipe your chin off and go collect your 20% off nxt order like a good Hoe!


----------



## gren71 (Sep 17, 2017)

wow man...way to be an jerk. God forbid some one post an actual cycle, with personal info and ask for thoughts. I would be offended, but your Canadian, so really your opinion doesn't matter. Cheers ya bum.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 17, 2017)

Yeah, no ones gives a fuk about your review.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 17, 2017)

Who wins a fight 

Unclez or napsgear??


Winner gets a title shot next month... against Alin


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 17, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Who wins a fight
> 
> Unclez or napsgear??
> 
> ...



I would love to know how many millions those fuks have scammed over the years.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 17, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Yeah, no ones gives a fuk about your review.



"wow man....way to be a jerk."    LOL :32 (18):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2017)

gren71 said:


> wow man...way to be an jerk. God forbid some one post an actual cycle, with personal info and ask for thoughts. I would be offended, but your Canadian, so really your opinion doesn't matter. Cheers ya bum.



How come the only people that post cycle info and include their source are people who get it from naps, pharmatek, alpha? Weird coincidence.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> How come the only people that post cycle info and include their source are people who get it from naps, pharmatek, alpha?


That's because when you make your first purchase from these very reputable labs. They send you a free bonus gift. 
View attachment 4446


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2017)

yeah sorry not buying it lol


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 17, 2017)

NAPS.........LMFAO. These never stop making me laugh. Every NAPS post cover the same 4 to 5 things.GREAT  cycle,  GREAT customer service, GREAT products, faster than lightning shipping and how oh so happy every OP is with their experience. what a fukkin joke. Fukk NAPS , Scamming d-bags.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 18, 2017)

Your first post was on another napsgear thread.
Your second post was creating this one.
Seriously...
What a fukkking idiot.
Thank you for starting this thread so people can see what pieces of sh1t napsgear are.  If they were really decent, you would have real good reviews and not just fictional good reviews from d1ckheads like you.
Have you actually even tried the crap (I won't even call it gear) that you're pushing?  I doubt it.  
I get it--you have to work.  It's when your work puts people's health at risk that I really take offense.
Why don't you stack some napsgear test and deca with a dbol kickstart and shove it up your @ss.  I wouldn't recommend less than 16 weeks.
@sshole
You're a joke.  Stay off of this board.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Your first post was on another napsgear thread.
> Your second post was creating this one.
> Seriously...
> What a fukkking idiot.
> ...



fukkin getum bro!


----------

